# Suggest PC Configuration (Budget 50k)



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 16, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Intensive Gaming (6-7 hours daily)
 Example COD Ghosts, COD Black ops 2, NFS Rivals, Crysis 3, Battle field 4

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 50k max, can't extend

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: yes, but only processor

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 or may be 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: 20" or 22" Full HD LED

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:  1st week of May, 2014

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I know how to build a system

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Chhattisgarh. But, I am willing to travel to nagpur for buying components. In case of non availability (even in nagpur), I am willing to order it online.

This is the configuration which I thought, Please comment on it. If it's not a good configuration, please give some alternative:

*Processor*	            AMD FX 6300	                                             *7,116* (is this processor good enough for GPU?
*Motherboard*           ASUS M5A97 R2.0	                                     *5,724*
*Power Supply Unit*    Modular PSU 500W	                                     *3,500* (is 500W sufficient???)
*RAM*	                    G Skill Ripjaws X 1600 MHZ	                             *3,000*
*Hard Disk Drive*	    WD Caviar Blue 500 GB SATA 6.0 GBps	             *3,024*
*Cabinet*	            Any Cabinet with Good Cooling Solution	     *2,000*
*Graphics Card*	    MSI R9 270X Hawk (Editor's choiceigit)	     *16,500*
*Display*	            20" or 22" Full HD Display	                             *9,000*
*Total* *49,864*

P.S. Because of certain constraints (price), I am considering Saphire R9 270x instead of MSI R9 270x. Is there a real difference?


----------



## deathblade (Apr 16, 2014)

Intel i5 4440 -12000,

Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,

Kingston 4GB DDR3 HyperX Blue 1600mhz -2700,

Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB -2900,

Antec VP550P -3600,

Dell 21.5inch S2240L -8200,

Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X 2GB -15000,

Nzxt Gamma -2500.

TOTAL -52,400.


----------



## deathblade (Apr 16, 2014)

@ OP : where r u getting that mono @ 5.7k? It costs around 7.1k


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 16, 2014)

deathblade said:


> @ OP : where r u getting that mono @ 5.7k? It costs around 7.1k



Flipkart
*www.flipkart.com/asus-m5a97-le-mot...5a97&ref=bdb609dc-a8af-40f8-ba54-24ebf49b76c5

- - - Updated - - -

Is there any alternative for that Motherboard?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2014)

*AMD Config*

*Processor*                AMD FX 6300                                                 *-7200*,
*Motherboard*           ASUS M5A97 R2.0                                         -*7100*,
*Power Supply Unit* Corsair CS450M *-5000*,
*RAM* Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHZ -*2800,*
*Hard Disk Drive*        WD Caviar Blue 500GB                 *-3100,*
*Cabinet* Circle CC818         -*2400*,
*Graphics Card* Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X -         *15000,*
*Display* Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS                                 *-8200,*
*Total* *-*50,800.

*Intel Config
*
*Processor* Intel Core i5 4440                                                 *-12000*,
*Motherboard* Gigabyte B85M-D3H                                         -*5500*,
*Power Supply Unit* Antec VP450P *-2500*,
*RAM* Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHZ -*2800,*
*Hard Disk Drive*        WD Caviar Blue 500GB                 *-3100,*
*Cabinet* Circle CC818         -*2400*,
*Graphics Card* Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X -         *15000,*
*Display* Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS                                 *-8200,*
*Total* *-*51,500.


----------



## deathblade (Apr 16, 2014)

@ op : The board which u saw in flipkart is M5a97 LE not M5A97 R2.0 [MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION] : Since m5A97 R2.0 costs 7.1k.... The total budget of amd config is pushed to 50,800


----------



## deathblade (Apr 16, 2014)

Btw how is the "circle" cabinet? Its reputation?Reviews?


----------



## pkandro (Apr 16, 2014)

Processor AMD FX 8150 -10200,
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard -4300,
Power Supply Unit Corsair CS450M -5000,
RAM Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHZ -2800,
Hard Disk Drive WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3100,
Cabinet Circle CC818 -2400,
Graphics Card Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X - 15000,
Display Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8200,
Total -51,000.


----------



## deathblade (Apr 16, 2014)

AMD FX8320 is better as it consumes half the power of FX8150..... change the PSU to Antec VP450P as it costs only 2.6k....


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 16, 2014)

[MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION], I am looking for a moderate CPU- strong GPU combination instead of Strong CPU-strong GPU combination.
So I think AMD configuration which you suggested works fine for me.
*Question 1* 7.1k for 970 chipset motherboard from ASUS. It's a bit costly. Is there any other suitable motherboard from different manufacturers?
I know if i google it i can get a lot of AM3+ socket mobos with 970 chipset. But I don't have any idea about best mobo.
*Question 2*


> change the PSU to Antec VP450P as it costs only 2.6k....


 Is it good? I have heard corsair is the best.


----------



## deathblade (Apr 16, 2014)

Q1) U can buy Gigabyte 970A-DS3P for  Rs5500....
Q2) Yeah antec vp450p will do the job....Its reliable


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 16, 2014)

deathblade said:


> Q1) U can buy Gigabyte 970A-DS3P for  Rs5500....
> Q2) Yeah antec vp450p will do the job....Its reliable



Great. Thanks. 
One last question, from where can i get this components at lowest price? (if online, than website) (if offline than, place, if possible dealer's name; travelling is not an issue, considering i will save around 3-5k, with minimum travelling exp)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> Great. Thanks.
> One last question, from where can i get this components at lowest price? (if online, than website) (if offline than, place, if possible dealer's name; travelling is not an issue, considering i will save around 3-5k, with minimum travelling exp)



search in itdepot,mdcomupters,primeabgb,smcinternational,itwares,vedantcomputers,flipkart,snapdeal etc...
local prices would be better..


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 16, 2014)

Finally,
This is what I am going to buy:


 Processor  AMD FX 6300  7,100  Motherboard  Gigabyte 970A DS3P  5,500  Power Supply Unit  Antec VP450P  2,600  RAM  Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz or G Skill RJX 1600MHz  3,000  HDD  WD Caviar Blue 7200 RPM  3,000  Cabinet  will go to store and choose  2,000  GPU  Sapphire R9 270X Dual X  15,000  Display  Dell S2240L 21.5"  8,200  *Total*  *48,200* 

Thank you everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 16, 2014)

choose antec vp550p at3.5k over 450p as it will come handy when you overclock your processor.
you have to get a good cabinet. choose at-least cooler master elite 311 at 2.3k or corsair spec 01 -3.k /cooler master n300/n200 or betfenix merc alpha.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> choose antec vp550p at3.5k over 450p as it will come handy when you overclock your processor.
> you have to get a good cabinet. choose at-least cooler master elite 311 at 2.3k or corsair spec 01 -3.k /cooler master n300/n200 or betfenix merc alpha.



Thanks bro. 
Everything's settled now. I will buy these components in next 2 weeks. 
I would like to ask you one question: My friend has a similar configuration, phenom II x6 1090T BE with Sapphire HD7770 GPU. His system becomes hot during long sessions of gaming. Considering my system, which is much more powerful than his, will I need cooling? (I want to overclock processor to achieve stable 4.2GHz) If yes than what kind of cooling is required? Is overclocking processor really necessary for gaming?


----------



## deathblade (Apr 17, 2014)

If u r gonna oc the CPU then its best to buy a CPU cooler.... A CM hyper 212 evo @2.5k will do the job.... OP : u can get an 8320 @ 10k.... Very capable CPU. Better than 6300+ it can be easily overclocked to 4.2Ghz+..


----------



## Minion (Apr 17, 2014)

pkandro said:


> Processor AMD FX 8320 -10000,
> Motherboard Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard -4300,
> Power Supply Unit Seasonic ECO 500  -3,400,
> RAM Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHZ -2800,
> ...


 [MENTION=127244]yugal[/MENTION] go with this.modified pkandro configuration a bit.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> Thanks bro.
> Everything's settled now. I will buy these components in next 2 weeks.
> I would like to ask you one question: My friend has a similar configuration, phenom II x6 1090T BE with Sapphire HD7770 GPU. His system becomes hot during long sessions of gaming. Considering my system, which is much more powerful than his, will I need cooling? (I want to overclock processor to achieve stable 4.2GHz) If yes than what kind of cooling is required? Is overclocking processor really necessary for gaming?



some people reports that fx 6300 gets hot even at stock. however for overclocking, you need to get a better cooler. get cooler master hyper 212 evo.. remember to get a cabinet which can fit 212 evo. local cabinets wont as these are very large coolers.

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> [MENTION=127244]yugal[/MENTION] go with this.modified pkandro configuration a bit.



a power hungry 8 core fx 8320 with such an outdated 760g based chipset??? strictly no... eventhough the mobo is good, he is likely ran into  problems..


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 17, 2014)

The op can go for a CM K281 cabinet which costs around Rs 3000.Not only will it have better build quality than generic run of the mill cabinets but it will also provide him with enough headroom for installing aftermarket cpu coolers and other large-sized components such as high end graphics cards which don't usually fit in these flimsy local cabinets.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 17, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> The op can go for a CM K281 cabinet which costs around Rs 3000.Not only will it have better build quality than generic run of the mill cabinets but it will also provide him with enough headroom for installing aftermarket cpu coolers and other large-sized components such as high end graphics cards which don't usually fit in these flimsy local cabinets.



Ok. I went through the specs of k281. I think it suits my requirements. Thanks for the info.



rijinpk1 said:


> some people reports that fx 6300 gets hot even at stock. however for overclocking, you need to get a better cooler. get cooler master hyper 212 evo.. remember to get a cabinet which can fit 212 evo. local cabinets wont as these are very large coolers.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Bro, now i am really confused, whether to buy Fx 6300 or 8320. I understand i should not be greedy, but i am tempted to buy octa core CPU. But with this CPU, i might have to change PSU, mobo will also be expensive. keeping GPU, RAM,HDD as the same, can you make the changes in the configuration (if required) so that it doesn't exceed the budget?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> Ok. I went through the specs of k281. I think it suits my requirements. Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, now i am really confused, whether to buy Fx 6300 or 8320. I understand i should not be greedy, but i am tempted to buy octa core CPU. But with this CPU, i might have to change PSU, mobo will also be expensive. keeping GPU, RAM,HDD as the same, can you make the changes in the configuration (if required) so that it doesn't exceed the budget?



you can get antec vp550p - 3.5k which can help you while overclocking your cpu. if you can grab an fx8320,then grab it..


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can get antec vp550p - 3.5k which can help you while overclocking your cpu. if you can grab an fx8320,then grab it..



I think i will go with fx 6300 config, coz i can't afford fx 8320,coz to fully utilize it's potential i will need mobo with 990fx chipset, which is expensive.
Thanks for your valuable recommendations.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> I think i will go with fx 6300 config, coz i can't afford fx 8320,coz to fully utilize it's potential i will need mobo with 990fx chipset, which is expensive.
> Thanks for your valuable recommendations.



the gigabyte 970 ds3p would suffice even for small overclocking...


----------



## deathblade (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah with gigabyte 970a d3p u can oc 8320 to a stable 4.5GHz... If u plan on ocing it above that u need a 990 chipset


----------



## deathblade (Apr 17, 2014)

Processor AMD FX 8320 10,000
Motherboard Gigabyte 970A DS3P 5,500 
Power Supply Unit Antec VP550P -3500 RAM Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz or G Skill RJX 1600MHz 2800 
HDD WD Caviar Blue 7200 RPM 3,000 
Cabinet CM elite 311- 2,300 
GPU Sapphire R9 270X Dual X 15,000 
Display Dell S2240L 21.5" 8,200 
Total 52100


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 17, 2014)

deathblade said:


> Processor AMD FX 8320 10,000
> Motherboard Gigabyte 970A DS3P 5,500
> Power Supply Unit Antec VP550P -3500 RAM Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz or G Skill RJX 1600MHz 2800
> HDD WD Caviar Blue 7200 RPM 3,000
> ...



Thanks bro!!
Will try to arrange extra 2k. If possible, i will buy these or else 6300 config.

- - - Updated - - -

One last Question, before moderator can officially close the thread.
I am still not convinced about Antec 550P PSU. which is the best option Antec 550P or Corsair CX500 builder series 80% certified? (both have almost similar price)
Is it (either corsair or antec) sufficient for FX 8320 (oc to 4.5GHz) and Sapphire R9 270X Dual?
May be I can squeeze in a little extra money for 8320. I want to be sure that this PSU can handle it (6300 TDP 95W, 8320 TDP 125W: i want to oc fx 8320)
Thanks everyone.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 17, 2014)

antec vp550p is enough. if you wanna grab corsair stick to Gs600.  seasonic eco 500 /s12 520 is another option.


----------



## deathblade (Apr 17, 2014)

Antec VP550P is better than corsair cx500. Yes u can overclock the CPU to 4.5GHz with the help of antec VP550P.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you everyone. 
You solved my problem. 
I will buy Fx 8320 instead of 6300 and Antec 550P instead of corsair CX500. Rest everything is fine.
Once again thanks.


----------



## deathblade (Apr 17, 2014)

U r welcome.... Update us when u have bought ur pc


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 18, 2014)

deathblade said:


> U r welcome.... Update us when u have bought ur pc



Yup, I will upload the pics. It will take 2 weeks. I will buy these components on 1st week of May.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi,
I have started buying the components (actually i am getting funds in pieces).
I recently ordered Ripjaws X 4GB 1600MHz at 2550 from Flipkart.

I live in Chhattisgarh. Components are a bit pricey here. I can't travel to any major city such as Pune, nagpur, hyderabad etc. So I thought I would order online. I trust only Flipkart. Amazon is expensive. Snap Deal has poor customer service. In flipkart, only WS Retail (seller) can ship products to my location. That's also an obstacle coz some products are available with different seller.

This are the components I want to buy, the prices are as follows. Please tell me if it's OK,good, better than local store or worst. Also please tell me approximately how much I gain/lose by buying from flipkart.

FX 8320: FK price 10036
MSI 970A G46: FK price 5690 (Is this motherboard good???) (Gigabyte not available with WS Retail)
Antec VP550: FK 3708 (Note: Antec VP550 available and not VP550P) Alternative: Corsair CX500: FK 3454
G Skill Ripjaws X 4GB 1600MHz: FK 2550
Sapphire R9 270 2GB OC Dual X: 14902 (Is this better or R9 270X better??)(R9 270X not available with WS Retail) 
WD caviar Blue 500GB: FK 3040
Cabinet and Display: I have to go to local store.

- - - Updated - - -

Can someone help me in getting Sapphire R9 270X Dual X in 15k from a reliable source?


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 24, 2014)

Try mdcomputer
*mdcomputers.in/brands/sapphire/sapphire-graphics-card-r9-270x-2gb-ddr5-dual-x-oc.html

*vedantcomputers.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=201_208&product_id=871

Check price+shipping 
Also check itwares, itdepot, primeagdb etc


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> Hi,
> I have started buying the components (actually i am getting funds in pieces).
> I recently ordered Ripjaws X 4GB 1600MHz at 2550 from Flipkart.
> 
> ...



> Don't go for MSI motherboards. They have officially closed operations in India and availing service may be problematic. Got Gigabyte 970A DS3P only.

> for 15.2k, you can get 270X, so 270 at 14.9k is a bad deal.

> You can also buy form mdcomputers.in, theitdepot and theitwares.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 27, 2014)

For Motherboard, get either Asus M5A97 R2.0 or Gigabyte GA-970-D3P


----------



## vkl (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=129391]Yugal Hinduja[/MENTION]
That PSU is most likely vp550p only. vp550f and vp550p v2 have probably not arrived here.
For the board go with the ones suggested by cilus or the 970a ds3p suggested by harshilsharma63



harshilsharma63 said:


> > Don't go for MSI motherboards. *They have officially closed operations in India* and availing service may be problematic.


Can you site a valid source for the bold part..Last I read that some kind of restructuring taking place with them.
Maybe    [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] can clarify it.


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi there! im MSI representative for India. MSI MB/VGA has continued its operation in India all these years. But it was MSI NB division that has closed operations. Don't worry, we're planning a relaunching already the second half of the year.

Rest assured, all our after services are still in place with SmartLink and its subsidiaries throughout India.

If you need anymore updated information about MSI, feel free to PM me or follow our fan page: *www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub


----------



## Cilus (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks rhyansy for clearing things up. Now we can recommend MSI products.


----------



## rhyansy (May 2, 2014)

Don't worry too much about after service with MSI products. They are built for quality and will last for its intended lifespan. If really a factory defect and not man-made defect or decay with usage, we always honor the RMA request.


----------



## Minion (May 2, 2014)

Yes,MSI products are very good using a MSI MB from last 12 years haven't faced a single problem till now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 2, 2014)

Minion said:


> Yes,MSI products are very good using a MSI MB from last 12 years haven't faced a single problem till now.



No one said they aren't. Only the A.S.S. was the confusion which has been clarified.
 [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]; BTW can you provide a proof that you are an actual MSI rep for India? I cant trust you just because you said it.


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2014)

I think he is officially confirmed by Moderators in here. There is a rule that after joining, officials Reps need to be confirmed by the Moderators here, else their account will be deleted.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 2, 2014)

Cilus said:


> I think he is officially confirmed by Moderators in here. There is a rule that after joining, officials Reps need to be confirmed by the Moderators here, else their account will be deleted.



Any user can create an account, get past the moderated limit then change the title to "MSI official rep" and post crap. I need a solid proof and so should anyone on this forum. I'm a bit surprised no one asked this before.


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2014)

^^ Because he did not do it what you are saying and when the account was created I think he directly submitted the proofs to the Moderators. Otherwise, anyone who changed the title to Rep of something, will be deleted. That is why Moderators are here. That thing happened before and plenty of accounts were perma banned by Mods who tried to showcase themselves as Official Reps but didn't answer Moderaors' query.

And refarding MSI service has been closed, I personally contacted Smartlink here and they are providing service for MSI components here in Bhubaneswar


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 2, 2014)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Because he did not do it what you are saying and when the account was created I think he directly submitted the proofs to the Moderators. Otherwise, anyone who changed the title to Rep of something, will be deleted. That is why Moderators are here. That thing happened before and plenty of accounts were perma banned by Mods who tried to showcase themselves as Official Reps but didn't answer Moderaors' query.
> 
> And refarding MSI service has been closed, I personally contacted Smartlink here and they are providing service for MSI components here in Bhubaneswar



> So if anyone includes words like 'official', 'rep', 'representative' some something similar, they get contacted my mods for proofs?

> If the local shop confirmed about A.S.S., that's a relief.


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2014)

Yes, and Mods have their own discussion thread where they discuss about these kind of stuffs.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 15, 2014)

Hi everyone.
Update on my system:
I have purchased all the components except PSU. Here's what I purchased.

Processor: AMD FX6300
MoBo: Gigabyte 970 GA DS3P
RAM: G skill Ripjaws X 1600MHz
HDD: I am using my laptop HDD
Monitor: HP Pavilion 23FI IPS monitor
GPU: Sapphire R9 270X Dual X 2GB OC
Cabinet: Corsair Carbide series Spec01
Cabinet fans: Cooler Master Xtraflo 120mm (without LED) (2 quantity)

About PSU, I am confused. My friend says that I need to buy 600W PSU as i would be using 2 additional fans. Earlier I thought about using Antec VP 550P or COrsair CX500 (corsair was first choice) (there's Rs200 difference, doesnt matter). Please advise me what to do. wether to buy CX500 or Antec 550P or anyother 600W PSU? If other, than please specify.This is the only component that remains, i bought everything else. 

P.S.: I can upload the components pics, if you want. I didn't upload the complete pic coz system is incomplete. Once complete i will attach the pic.
One more thing, budget exceeded 50K, as i became more greedy, i agreed to invest more for a quality build, as its a one time investment.

- - - Updated - - -

Please consider following PSU's and help me choose the best one.

1) Corsair CX500: 3.6k
2) Antec VP550P: 3.8k
3) Seasonic Eco Series 600W: 4.4k
4) Seasonic S12II 520W: 4.9k
5) Seasonic S12II 620W: 5.7k (last option in terms of price and requirements)
6) Antec 520W NEO Eco: 4.9k

Max. amount i am willing to pay is 5.7k. Please suggest me the best option based on my previous post.


----------



## Cilus (May 15, 2014)

Buddy, for running two extra fans, you don't need a 600W PSU. Antec VP550 is enough for your needs.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2014)

A 120 mm fan barely consumes 3 W max. A 500 W PSU is perfectly enough. Get Antec VP550P. And next time make sure you ask your friend to justify what he says (for some probably epic comedy ).


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 15, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> About PSU, I am confused. My friend says that I need to buy 600W PSU as i would be using 2 additional fans.



tell him that you were talking about the cabinet fans and not about table fans/ceiling fans 
Out of the selected psu, seasonic s12ii 520/620 is the best in terms of quality. For your options, antec vp550p is more than enough.anyway since you have the budget, it is better to get s12 ii 520 as it is a very solid psu and will alst few more builds easily.. skip cx500 now.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 16, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, for running two extra fans, you don't need a 600W PSU. Antec VP550 is enough for your needs.


That's what I thought so.



rijinpk1 said:


> tell him that you were talking about the cabinet fans and not about table fans/ceiling fans


ROFL. Epic Comedy



rijinpk1 said:


> Out of the selected psu, seasonic s12ii 520/620 is the best in terms of quality. For your options, antec vp550p is more than enough.anyway since you have the budget, it is better to get s12 ii 520 as it is a very solid psu and will alst few more builds easily.. skip cx500 now.



Seasonic S12II 520 than. I will buy this PSU.
Hey, do you know anything about their after sales support? Do you know ASS provided by Tirupati?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> Seasonic S12II 520 than. I will buy this PSU.
> Hey, do you know anything about their after sales support? Do you know ASS provided by Tirupati?



Seasonic is handled by Tirupati enterprise. If you have got a valid bill, then no need to worry. you can directly contact them.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Seasonic is handled by Tirupati enterprise. If you have got a valid bill, then no need to worry. you can directly contact them.



Ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 18, 2014)

Hi, I was browsing catalogs of flipkart as well as TheITDepot for S12II 520 for better price. There was this PSU at discount: S12G 550 Gold certified. With extra 1k expense i can get gold certified psu. as its a one time investment, i am tempted about it. Does this certification really matter?? Will it be overkill for my configuration? Please help me choose better one. I want to order online, tonight.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

that is a strong unit.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> that is a strong unit.



OK, I will order S12G 550 tonight.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> OK, I will order S12G 550 tonight.



are you ordering from flipkart? ask locally. you will get far better prices.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> are you ordering from flipkart? ask locally. you will get far better prices.



Actually, I live in a small town in Chhattisgarh. I have to go to Raipur (capital of our state) and check prices. 
I don't think i can get better prices there. Most of the dealers don't know brands such as corsair, g skill, seasonic etc. Only 2-3 dealer have gaming components, that too very costly compared to Nagpur,Mumbai prices. Since Raipur is not too far from here, I will give it a try. I will visit the store, or else I have to order online.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 19, 2014)

For Raipur
MD Computers ( Kolkata HO)
GF-09, Millenium Plaza,
Shop No. 7, 9 & 10,(Ground Floor)
Chhattisgarh
Raipur - 492001

Phone No :
(0771) 4099948


----------



## logout20 (May 19, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> For Raipur
> MD Computers ( Kolkata HO)
> GF-09, Millenium Plaza,
> Shop No. 7, 9 & 10,(Ground Floor)
> ...



thnx dude thnx...i'm too from c.g....was looking for this...@op...where in c.g...


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 21, 2014)

logout20 said:


> thnx dude thnx...i'm too from c.g....was looking for this...@op...where in c.g...



I stay in Dhamtari.
What about you?

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> For Raipur
> MD Computers ( Kolkata HO)
> GF-09, Millenium Plaza,
> Shop No. 7, 9 & 10,(Ground Floor)
> ...



Thanks for the info bro.
For some reasons I couldn't go to raipur. I will go to raipur on Friday. I will visit this shop.


----------



## logout20 (May 21, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> I stay in Dhamtari.
> What about you?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 22, 2014)

logout20 said:


> Yugal Hinduja said:
> 
> 
> > I stay in Dhamtari.
> ...


----------

